# Betta WIP..a little stuck.



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

So, I sat down with my Ipod (Pulled up a betta pic) with my drawing pad.. and started to draw a halfmoon. (My plan here is to go with a red dragon)
Well..once I got to the body I decided I couldn't see the scale things on my ipod to save my life.. so I took a pic and put it onto my pc..(Which really didn't help because I drew so light I had a horrible time tracing/finding my outline. LOL)

Well great. I can see color details on bettas now (have a few refs) but I'm stuck on the fins. (Now that I can see details.. I'm a little confused on if I missed anything in my paper drawing) 

How would you guys go about finishing this guy up?
I wanted to make the ends of his fins transparent..but I have to figure a way to do that on my art program (Have a few ideas..) 
I actually like how hes coming along..but now I don't know what else to do! I know I need to shade his red..
I knew I should've started on the pc..but outlines come out so much better when you're not fighting with the mouse..

Oh and he's not meant to be horribly realistic by the way. :| I'm not that good with it yet. haha


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats really good


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I think this looks really good. And super cute betta btw 

When I try to make things look transparent, I set the color to white, and the opacity very very low. I use the airbrush and then paint it where I want it to be. I hope you can understand what I'm saying...lol...not very good at explaining this.
Another thing you can do is shading and highlighting a little more, with the burn tool.
Do you have the ventral fins in your drawing?
I think you are off to a great start! Update us as you go!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Thank you, Fishman12.

I get what you mean, Kathstew.  I'll try it.
I'll test out my burn tool as well! I normally use it for highlighting..didn't think about it helping here.
Ventral fins? I had to include those? LOL
Oh man..that's what I forgot. I'll get to it!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Added
Sorry for the way it saved, lol.
I thought I colored in the trans background


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I sort've quick finished this guy.
I have a few custom orders for graphics I need to do..and then I was sitting there dragging on what colors he needed.. so I decided he just needed his ends done so he didn't sit as a WIP. lol

I'm posting on an art sharing site so excuse my username for that. I also wanted it to come up transparent there so excuse that too.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

xmandy said:


> i sort've quick finished this guy.
> I have a few custom orders for graphics i need to do..and then i was sitting there dragging on what colors he needed.. So i decided he just needed his ends done so he didn't sit as a wip. Lol
> 
> i'm posting on an art sharing site so excuse my username for that. I also wanted it to come up transparent there so excuse that too.


cute


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Thanks
He's a bit wild, but I'm happy to have it as my first betta attempt. [=


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great!


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

wow thats good kind of looks like my avatar


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

D'awww! It turned out REALLY good, especially for your first try! Great job, I love it!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I really like how you made the end of the tail kinda transparent, it turned out awesome


----------

